# Implementation Date Announcement



## bedwards (Aug 24, 2012)

So I am really surprised that there is no chatter out here about the announcement on ICD10 implementation date today.  What's everybody thinking?  I'm personally glad we have a date set!


----------



## ShelleyM (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm glad we have a set date too, I don't like things undecided.  LOL  
I'm amazed that the WHO is expected to have a draft version of ICD-11 ready as early as 2015 though. Craziness!!!  But, I'm excited to learn the new codes for ICD-10 and am up for the challenge!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 26, 2012)

I am disappointed in the delay but hopefully this is the last word.  I love the new  code set and I am ready to put it to purpose!


----------



## WendyJeann81 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was disappointed in the delay as well, but glad that they did set a date. I'm taking my CPC test in September. I'm really looking forward to ICD 10! I love learning new medical stuff


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm really disappointed!!  I hope this date *remains* and there are not more delays.


----------



## krburke (Aug 27, 2012)

*Ready to go!*

Brenda, I am glad they have only delayed one year, and I am ready to lead the charge to be prepared this time!  I just noticed today that the ICD-10 Implementation Tracker on my AAPC home page has been updated with the new date, so I am back "on track" again instead of being in "warning."  Phew!


----------

